# Plant to out compete algae



## artgecko (Aug 8, 2018)

I've got ambulia which grows crazy fast. Some kinds of hygro grow very quickly too. It may depend on what lighting you're using though.


----------



## zestylemon (Oct 24, 2018)

artgecko said:


> I've got ambulia which grows crazy fast. Some kinds of hygro grow very quickly too. It may depend on what lighting you're using though.


I'm using an led light, 20Watts or 15watts? Not too sure lol


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Fast growing floating plants like water sprite, frogbit, or water wisteria.
OR water changes to reduce excess nutrients and less light.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

cut back on the light cycle or raise the light higher from the substrate,


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

Are you fertilizing the tank water. Algae loves tanks that are not fertilized.

Bump: Are you fertilizing the tank water. Algae loves tanks that are not fertilized.


----------



## Wantsome99 (Nov 27, 2016)

With moss only 2-4 hours should be enough light. One single plant isn't going to do much. You need to stuff the tank with as many plants as you can possibly put in it. The more plant mass the better. Then slightly feed your plants some npk and traces once a week and then they'll out compete algae. You also need to understand light levels. You'd be surprised what you can grow with a single florescent tube. It's all a balancing act between light nutrients plants and fish. Java moss don't need much light at all. I've had plants like anubias and moss survive in a bag on a table for months with nothing but ambient light from the room. LED's can be pretty intense lights because the diodes are so focused. With florescent lights the light is more evenly distributed.


----------



## zestylemon (Oct 24, 2018)

Surf said:


> Are you fertilizing the tank water. Algae loves tanks that are not fertilized.
> 
> Bump: Are you fertilizing the tank water. Algae loves tanks that are not fertilized.


I am not, but just acquired some flourish today


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

AbbeysDad said:


> Fast growing floating plants like water sprite, frogbit, or water wisteria.
> OR water changes to reduce excess nutrients and less light.


I can endorse the wisteria: it's a nutrient vacuum and grows like a weed.


----------

